# Single white hair on 18 month old!?



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

This is not the biggest worry in the world but I am a little curious about it.  Ds has a single white (absolutely white not blond) hair on his head - the rest of his hair is brown.

What is going on - he is a little young to be going grey! Is this normal or can it be linked with anything else?

Thanks 
Elvie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Im not too sure!!

It could just be an odd hair!

Just keep an eye on it

Jxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

weird isn't it! 

I have a couple of small patches of pigment free skin on my arms (can't remember the medical name for it) and wondered if it could be the start of something similar.

Will ignore it for now but monitor things and if he starts going white haired all over I will let you know!!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually I guess what was at the back of my mind was that I have hypothyroidism (so he has a family history of auto immune stuff - although he was tested for hypothyroidism at birth and didn't have it) and the white patch thing (is it vitiligo?) is also an auto immune disorder so was worrying he might have the start of that.

Any thoughts or am I being a hypochondriac by proxy!?


----------

